# Cheyenne and me.



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

I hate winter!! If it wasn't so cold I would be riding right now... this so sucks!


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

I went to the stables friday, me and my friend practiced free jumping our horses, and found out her horse doesn't know how to lope on the lunge line. 

Saturday we practiced lunging her horse and then went for a trail ride. When we were almost back a bunch of horses were loose so we got off and walked. They finally caught them all but had to put them in a different pen because they broke the fence.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

March 3rd:

We trail rode the groomed path that goes along the field, twice this time. A girl had kinda started going with us. Cheyenne really didn't like it and tried to kick him, omg I'm so glad that she didn't but holy man did she ever hate being near that horse. As soon as they were kinda up far ahead she calmed down. We trotted some of the way. The girl got mad at us for trotting up behind her so we let her go on far ahead. Then we decided to take a second go at it. we trotted at least half the way, which was such good excersize and cheyenne did really good that time. 

March 4th:

I went by myself because the girl I usually go with car broke and couldn't go. So i lunged Cheyenne and then lunged her horse. He was doing alot better on his left side, which is awsome because he has a hard time loping just on that side. 

March 5: It was getting warmer but now its freezing rain! Ugh.. I wish it would just warm up. I'll have to bring a camera with me next time I go so I can take lots of pictures!


----------

